# Routan Key FOB



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

I need to buy a replacement FOB for my 2011 Routan. I have two questions. 

1. Is the emergency key included in the price of the FOB? My dealer wants $130 for the FOB plus $60 for the emergency key. 

2. Does anyone know how to program the new FOB? Again, my dealer wants $50 to program the replacement FOB. 

Thank you.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

When I bought my 2009 Routan the seller also gave me brand new (not programmed) FOB with blank key inside and said that it cost him $200 and that VW dealership should be able to program it and cut the key. Several days later I went to VW dealership to cut the key and program the FOB. They couldn't do anything because they didn't have equipment. 

I called seller back ant told him about the issue. He said he would call me back. He called me back later and told me to go to Chrysler dealership and ask for some guy he new. I went there, found the guy. That guy cut the key for free and service department programmed the FOB for $20.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

You use to be able to program the FOBIKS yourself. Two catches, you needed to have 2 FOBIKS already, so if your missing one, your back to the dealer. Second catch, I'm pretty sure the self program option was removed for 2011. Thank Chrysler for that one! 

The key blank should already be in the fobik, that's where your key ring clips to. Take the key to a hardware store and see if they can cut it. You'd probably have to pay for a key but just not get a key since you brought your own. 

Or, I could just be a little :screwy:


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

If you have two FOBIKs you can do a third yourself. We bought a used 2009 SE with only one key and bought two more FOBIKs from eBay. You can find used refurbished ones that come re-programmed as new with a new uncut key for about $40-$60. 

My dealer wanted $135 to program a second FOBIK, so I found an independent mechanic (who does Hertz Used Car sales maintenance) who was willing to do it for $80. (This is in California where everything is more expensive). 

A regular locksmith cut the key for $5. 

I then programmed the third FOBIK myself, using the first two. 

Here's the instructions 



> Customer Key Programming
> 
> If you have two valid RKE transmitters with integrated
> keys, you can program new RKE transmitters to the
> ...


 Note, my vehicle did not chime, but it worked. 

One additional note, if you buy a used key (which I did) from ebay, it will have to be "unprogrammed" and there are services on ebay that will do that and ship you an uncut key along with unprogramming the key. 

The used key I bought works better than the refurbished key, since the used key was really practically new, while the refurbished key looked like it had been used quite a bit.


----------

